# VIZIO VF551XVT



## chiefmendez (Aug 13, 2011)

The picture come on and go out on my 55" VIZIO. I have the TV diagnosed by Electric Medic. The said that the part that they need (0500-5007-0720) is not longer available. I found it on line, but I need help on how to replace it before I buy it


----------

